# How many of you have met up with other Dims posters?



## Britannia (Aug 30, 2007)

What was your experience?

Any things that you think specifically made the meeting a success, or failure?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 30, 2007)

Britannia said:


> What was your experience?
> 
> Any things that you think specifically made the meeting a success, or failure?



A lot of us old timers (  ) have known eacher for years (and are great friends), having attended NAAFA conventions and the like. So, meeting others from here is always a welcome event. We had a Dims get-together last weekend here in San Diego and had such a fun time. (14 of us met up for dinner and rousing conversation.) It's suprising how much we all have in common, and yet there is so much we can learn from each other. 

As far as planning a get-together? I think getting a group of interested folks together is pretty easy. Just plan a location, (whether it is dinner at a restaurant, outdoor event, hanging out at someone's house), that is fat friendly (meaning comfy seating, not a lot of stairs or climbing to navigate, good parking), and there you are.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 30, 2007)

I would love to meet anyone who wants to meet me but, so far, I haven't succeeded yet.


Dennis


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 30, 2007)

I second what Sandie and Missaf said. I also think what made our get-together successful (and others) is that we met in a nice, comfortable place, a place that was reasonably central to all of us and we hung around and chatted for long enough to make the drive worthwhile. That is the tricky part I think... especially for people in far flung places where long drives may be an issue. Is a 3-4 hour get-together worth a 6 hour drive one way? Maybe not. I would think the distances in AZ (where you seem to be from) may be an issue. An overnight event may be the way to go. You need to find out from potential participants what they expect from a gathering and what is realistic.

Stan


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 30, 2007)

Did you see the AZ thread in Events? 

I've had a great time with all the Dims people I've met. Period. Now, go find some.


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm up here rather isolated from the majority of chatters in Saskatchewan Canada. Had planned Vegas this year then mother in law passed away and someone set our vehicle on fire a total loss as well as my garage damaged so by bye vacations this year.
Ruth


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

I got to meet SweetTooth when she was gracious enough to pick me up from the SF airport and drive me all the way to see my mother in Sacramento. I've met more chatroom denizens than board posters.


----------



## Jes (Aug 30, 2007)

i have indeed! and i've really enjoyed it. I can usually tell from chatting/emailing online whether I'd want to meet someone face to face, and I wouldn't push for a meeting (or have one pushed on me!) if I didn't feel a real desire to do so. It's been greating putting personalities with people--and sometimes, a huge surprise in that there are always things we don't expect. And that's half the fun. I've also had the extreme pleasure and honor of having people come up to me, wanting to meet me, people who sought me out. That is more gratifying than I can say and it's resulted in some very nice friendships that carry over into my daily life in my town.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 30, 2007)

I've met tons of these lovely people over the years, one of the reason I love this place to so much. I'm personally attached to a lot of the people here.


----------



## Jes (Aug 30, 2007)

but only b/c you keep touching their butts.... You're one of the next meetees on my list, AM. Get ready!


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 30, 2007)

I've met a few people from the Dimensions boards. I'm currently seeing Plumplin.  

RV :eat1:


----------



## moniquessbbw (Aug 30, 2007)

Most of the people that I have met from here are really great people. I do love this community.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 30, 2007)

I haven't met any other posters yet but I hope to do so when I attend BBW bashes in future years.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 30, 2007)

I have met many Dims folk and I've have a blast every time. Still plan on meeting many more.


----------



## Tina (Aug 30, 2007)

I've met many from here, also (including the lovely Sasha). Met my husband here. :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 30, 2007)

Unfortunately, I haven't...I want to really bad though.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 30, 2007)

Jes said:


> but only b/c you keep touching their butts.... You're one of the next meetees on my list, AM. Get ready!



Bring it on blondie!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 30, 2007)

I am still kind of new here. But I really hope to meet some of you soon.


----------



## gypsy (Aug 30, 2007)

Met lots of chatters/board people in real life... all in the last 12 months. It's really incredible to put a handle and a real live person together.

Makes you love 'em even more.


----------



## Emma (Aug 30, 2007)

I've met:

Bigbellyssbbw
Fatchicksrockuk
Mr_Nick
EbonyGoddess
ImaginaryDiva
Lastminute.Tom
RunningMan
Some Aussie dude (can't remember his name)
KurvyKel
RobukFA
Stealth
Jaunita
J_JP_M
Loggamatt

So pretty much all of the UK people I know of here  

There's also one or two who have recently joined who i've known 'personally' in the past.. lol

I've met some wonderful people, I've also met some complete arseholes. LOL But most of all it's gone very well and I'm all the better for meeting them. 

I wish I could spend more time going down to the BBW scene (It's pretty much all in London) but I have far too many friend commitments to do that.


----------



## Risible (Aug 30, 2007)

I've met some of the "old timers" that Sandie mentioned in an earlier post years ago and remember them all with great fondness. My husband and I went to an event earlier this year and met some more "far flung" Dimmers and had a blast. More recently, I've had the pleasure of meeting several of the So Cal Dimmers. We've had some great times.

Like Sandie said, comfortable seating is a must; accessibility is critical; good food goes without saying; comfortable temperature during warm months (or a pool ); throw in a few Dimmers, and you've got yourself a party!


----------



## mango (Aug 30, 2007)

*Over the past 13 months, I have met many Dimmers, who I knew previously from the boards and the chatroom, as well as others in the plus size community who attend the large event gatherings.

It's been alot of fun and I wouldn't hesitate to do it again.

I highly recommend it if you are fortunate enough to have the opportunity.

In the future, I hope to meet many more.

 *


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 30, 2007)

mango said:


> *Over the past 13 months, I have met many Dimmers, who I knew previously from the boards and the chatroom, as well as others in the plus size community who attend the large event gatherings.
> 
> It's been alot of fun and I wouldn't hesitate to do it again.
> 
> ...



If there was a gold metal given to someone who has met the most people from Dims..... Your sir would win, hands down!


----------



## vermillion (Aug 30, 2007)

I didn't post here much but decided too after the bash...
I only met a couple people there...
Toni Lynn actually introduced herself to me and my friend when we were checking into the hotel...she showed us where I room was...very sweet...
too bad I didn't get to catch up with her later on in the bash...
I did spend a great deal of time with 
T_Devil and his lovely kick ass wife...
BBWGwen and Jerm (who flippen rock)
...

I do recognize a couple people from here but I really didn't meet them..
just saw them...
hopefully next bash I wont be so anti social.


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2007)

I have met quite a few chatters and posters  all great !!


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 30, 2007)

I haven't been lucky enough to just yet.Hoping I will be able to at some of the parties.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, I've met three, assuming I've not forgotten anyone (I'm very tired).

The first: Mini. Nice guy. I would say it was successful.
The second: LillyBBBW. Also great. I love her to bits and hope to meet up again (maybe next Spring, again!)
The third: mfdoom. Anyone who knows knows this is good. He MOVED here. That should speak volumes. :batting: 

I met with all of them one-on-one, and only one was really in a public setting. I'm very fly-by-the-seat-of-my-pants, though.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 30, 2007)

i've not met anyone yet soon, maybe?


----------



## supersoup (Aug 30, 2007)

i will spread my joy all over this bee-otch after this weekend.


----------



## Caine (Aug 30, 2007)

I've only met 4 I believe, and each one has been awesome although one of em I haven't seen since and another I keep up with but I still get to party with two of em.

Ugh.. Can't recall one of em
BBWModel - awesome gal
MoniqueSSBBW - runs a great club
GoddessPatty - real big party girl and loads of fun

Thats it for me and I they are great times with em at the BFL, any other So Cal goers I recommend going to check it out and hang with em at the club!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

mel said:


> I have met quite a few chatters and posters  all great !!



:doh: I met Mel too...at a BBW dance in Marietta, GA....forgive me? :wubu:


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll start with Em's list and amend as necessary LOL

Bigbellyssbbw (obviously! lol)
CurvyEm
Mr_Nick
Ebonyprincess
ImaginaryDiva
Lastminute.Tom
RunningMan
KurvyKel
RobukFA
Stealth
Jaunita
J_JP_M
Loggamatt
James
Red
Philosobear
Mango
BigCutieSasha
UKChublette
GoddessPatty
Panamagirl
Zsalynn
Curvessss
Scrumptious_voluptuous
Sandie SR
EbonySSBBW
Guy (not sure what his Dim name is!)
Risible
Fa_man_stan
Biodieselman
Lipmixgirl
MtMaiden


To anyone I've met and not mentioned, sorry!! My memory is terrible!!


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 31, 2007)

i haven't come out to play yet, but i'd love to go to a NAAFA convention.
all the pics made it look super fun.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 31, 2007)

I haven't met everyone I'd like to meet; but I've met up with over a dozen, and everyone I have has been downright awesome.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 31, 2007)

I've been to a couple of events. Met some people I really wanted to meet, met some I never really connected with on the boards who turned out to be amazingly awesome in real life, and met a few where we didn't have anything to say to each other. The good connections have been way more than the non-connections, though.

I second the group thing. The odds of finding somebody you connect with are going to be greater the more people there are. 

As far as what makes a successful event, I think having some planned activity takes the pressure off, plus prevents you all standing around saying, "What do you want to do?" "I dunno, what do you want to do?"


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 31, 2007)

I started being active in NAAFA in 1976. A number of the people who post here I met before the Internet really got going. At the convention it was a good to once again a visit with old friends and make new friends. How many of them post here I do not know but I do know that some of them do.

Yours truly,

Russell Williams fat activist

I am sorry that there were not more people at the convention. The Vegas Bash looked like an extremely good party. The NAAFA convention was a good party but also had a lot of educational, intellectually challenging, and emotionally supportive activities. That is why, if I could only go to one event I would go to the NAAFA convention.

Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## Leesa (Aug 31, 2007)

Before discovering Dimensions I attended BBW events in the Boston area. I have met many people who I now know post on these boards and chat. I have met wonderful people and some of my closest friends. I have known Goofy since she was in preschool!  I met Sophie when the NAAFA convention was held in Framingham. She was kind and understanding to a VERY shy fat girl. We have been through thick and thin. 
All of the people I have met have added joy to my life. I have a fresh perspective as a larger person living in the real world. It has been a great experience. I look forward to meeting more Dimers!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 31, 2007)

Nope, not had the pleasure. But then again, not too many Dim-folk wander past the Casa del Troll front porch


----------



## Babyface (Aug 31, 2007)

More than I can count -- but obviously before I joined the Dims board, as I've only been here for a few weeks  But having been in the community for more than 13 years, it's not surprising that I've crossed paths (and occasionally swords) with more than a handful of the people who also populate this neck of the woods


----------



## Jes (Aug 31, 2007)

Babyface said:


> that I've crossed paths (and occasionally swords) )



that sounds dirty.


----------



## Jennygirl (Aug 31, 2007)

I've met quite a few over the years and quite a few this year at the bash...I don't know what everyone's username on here is though...I met Mango and PhilQ at the bash, both total hotties heehee


----------



## vermillion (Aug 31, 2007)

Babyface said:


> More than I can count -- but obviously before I joined the Dims board, as I've only been here for a few weeks  But having been in the community for more than 13 years, it's not surprising that I've crossed paths (and occasionally swords) with more than a handful of the people who also populate this neck of the woods





Oh I totally forgot to ad you...
Babyface is ridiculously kick ass!!!


----------



## Babyface (Aug 31, 2007)

Jes said:


> that sounds dirty.


What happens in Vegas.... *chuckles*


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 31, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to meet anyone yet. I'm still kind of new around here.  Soon though I'm sure.


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2007)

Today, as a matter of fact, Donnie, her husband, Mike, and I will meet for dinner at the Olive Garden for dinner, as they are on their way up the coast.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> Today, as a matter of fact, Donnie, her husband, Mike, and I will meet for dinner at the Olive Garden for dinner, as they are on their way up the coast.



Tina ... you gotta try the new grilled shrimp caprese. I had it last weekend while dining out with a friend. It was so good, I wanted to lick my empty plate. And would have, had I been presented the opportunity to discreetly do so :eat1:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 31, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I got to meet SweetTooth when she was gracious enough to pick me up from the SF airport and drive me all the way to see my mother in Sacramento. I've met more chatroom denizens than board posters.



You forgot to mention how I give good knee. 

And to the OP, does it count if we happened to meet them pre-Dimensions, and ran into each other again through this site - whether the boards or chat? If so, then I have 2 LTRs that I've become friends with again [to varying degrees] through here. Married - and very recently divorced [as in yesterday] - someone from here. Introduced my best friend to the site, and she found her SO in chat. Met people in Michigan, California, Oregon, and at last year's Vegas Bash.

Still think Mango has me beat in sheer numbers though. LOL


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Tina ... you gotta try the new grilled shrimp caprese. I had it last weekend while dining out with a friend. It was so good, I wanted to lick my empty plate. And would have, had I been presented the opportunity to discreetly do so :eat1:


Heh. Do you know a friend of mine did that at Applebees? I think my jaw was hanging open, I was so surprised to watch her do that.

Anyway, I'm not really a shrimp person, believe it or not, though I love seafood on the whole. My friends love it, though, because when we go out, if there is any shrimp tempura, etc, I give my share to them.  I ended up having the Mixed Grill, which I like a lot.

Met with Donni and Mike today. Lovely couple. It was fun, and great to meet them (Donni is the softest person I've ever hugged -- now I can see what guys love so much about this).

Think I'll post a couple of pics in the Recent Picture of You - Part 5 thread.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 1, 2007)

Quite a few people from Dim _think_ they've met me, but it was really just my shy but evil twin.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 1, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Quite a few people from Dim _think_ they've met me, but it was really just my shy but evil twin.



I knew it!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 1, 2007)

I've met many of the St. Louis Dimensions members and EbonySSBBW and Aliena and their fellas.. that's about it. Me and the hubby hope to make it to Boston for the Heavenly Bodies New Year's party, so hopefully my list will grow.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 1, 2007)

Only by coincidence.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 1, 2007)

um, ThatFatGirl....

um, what the heck about me????

(hugs L, hope all is going well!!!!)


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 6, 2007)

don't make me be the caboose again...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 6, 2007)

I have met lots of folks over tha years from here. One of my best pals I met almost 10 years ago (hollysong, no longer chatting). From back when I first started chatting I've met: Tekcor, Larry the Chipmunk, T'Rina, bigmamathang (also still a really good friend)...oh, Carol & Toon (went to their wedding)....

More recently--the last year--I've met/remet Mango (no! ), AFG, EclecticGirl, Moniquessbbw, Summer, Ripley, Rainy, ValentineBBW, CurVesSS, Mr. Big Plaid Pants, SVS, Ivy...+ bunches of folks in Vegas like SuperOdalisque, SocBfly, Swordchick, RenWoman...Vegas was such a spazzy whirl that I don't feel like I got to meet every one there as well as people I've met in Chicago, but I do have the lovely feeling that I know who they are in person now. Really like that.

But wow -- lots, really. More than I thought. And I bet I'm forgetting some, just cause I'm old .

What made events a 'success' or not had a lot to do with being relaxed and seeing what we had in common. You never know! I gotta say, though, there are so many *nice* people in Dims. Don't often meet someone and think gah! Mostly I have thought...ooo! wow neato.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 6, 2007)

p.s.
And I met Babyface in the pool at Vegas! Nice chap


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmmmm. Sasha and West Coast Jay while we were in Portland last summer meeting Tina, Vickie and Rainy. Then at T's wedding we got to meet Biggie (d'uh), Ebony, Brenda (watch this one, she has a wit like razor wire), Bio and Risible (and two really cute doggies), SantaClear and at dinner with the geoducks a few nights later, the inimitable Les Toil. I look forward to meeting more Dimmers, ain't been a bad one in the bunch yet.


----------



## Paw Paw (Sep 6, 2007)

I have met Arrythmia. No one else wants to play with me. 

But I have not given up hope. Apparently there are several of ya'll in my area.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 6, 2007)

raising hand...Friday...meet me, meet ME!!!!!


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2007)

Kinda tough to meet you half way right now Di. I know as fat girls float, but that's a hellatiously long way to tread water.  

I have every expectation that we will meet eventually, just may not 'til you get tired of Oz.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 7, 2007)

*I was very fortunate to have met quite a few Dimensions chat denizens at both last years and this years bbw Vegas bash. I think its wonderful how we can all come together at events such as this, having already chatted and had fun with each other in the chatroom. I look forward to meeting more of them in the future. *


----------



## ToniTails (Sep 7, 2007)

i met a bunch of dimmers at the vegas bbw bash before i joined these forums- what a wonderful and diverse group of people! i couldn't wait to get home and join!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sure that I gonna forget someone but I've met a few Dimmers.

Lets see I've met, Goddess Patty, Berna, Nancy, Aris, Gypsy, Annmarie, Heather, Johnny, Waxwing (where is she anyway?) TCUBOB, Lilly, Sweet tooth, blackjack, slackerfa, and then there is Michelle (panamagirl7) who is one of my very dearest friends IRL. I'm sure that I'm forgetting someone and if I did I'm very very sorry. I've never been good at lists like these:doh:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 7, 2007)

Britannia said:


> What was your experience?
> 
> Any things that you think specifically made the meeting a success, or failure?




Mrs Ho Ho and I recently had the great good fortune to mee BBWSweetheart and GeorgeNL, after they got back from a trip to the Yucatan Penninsula, leaving ahead of Hurricane Dean with inches to spare.

I assert that we all exist as separate indivituals, and not figments or noms de plume of my sometimes overheated imagination. 

Actually, my brain isn't up to imagining someone with the brain that George has, nor the heart that Kim has, nor the imaginations which both evidenced in the (yet to be completed) Bodice Ripper story - nor could I EVER have imagined Mrs Ho Ho, who rolls all these features into one person.

We all had some good times together, some nice walks (could have done without the mosquitos), shared lots of hugs and took lots of pictures. Mrs Ho Ho may consent to having one showing the four of us shown here.

With one exception, hese are the first of the many Dimensions folks with whom we have communicated and subsequently met - the one exception being CAT when she still lived in the Twin Cities - and the first of many I hope to meet in the future.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 10, 2007)

at least 100... it has to be 100... i have never done an official count... perhaps i need to!!!! oh! let me start counting and get back to you!!!! and the more people you meet the more you love them... if you haven't had a chance to come on out... COME OUT! closets are for clothes!!!! 

actually, when are we getting together?!?!??!

THE BIG APPLE HAS SPOKEN...
::EXEUNT:: :bow:


----------



## supersoup (Sep 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i will spread my joy all over this bee-otch after this weekend.



*spreading joy*

i met loads of dimmers over labor day weekend!!! best weekend ever!!

i'm afraid i'll leave someone out if i list them all, but it was marvelous and amazing and something i will truly never forget. i love you all!


----------

